# [SOLVED] itunes &amp; iPod on a different laptop



## baddie (Dec 29, 2009)

I hope this is the right or best place to ask this,

I currently have a three & a half year old laptop, i am going to be getting a new laptop in a few weeks (this one is worn out) my current one is a Windows 7 one & my new one will also be Windows 7, i have iTunes installed & also i have a iPod Touch, 

My question is, how do i go about transferring my music & apps over to my new laptop, i have seen that you can just copy a file & then when you install iTunes on your new computer you delete a file that iTunes creates & put the copied file in it's place, but if i do this when i connect my iPod will everything all still work, i have heard that if you connect a iPod/Phone to a different iTunes is will delete all the content, my concern though is does Apple/iTunes allow this, because surely this seems to easy & also seems very easy to work around the digital rights.

The music i am not so bothered about because i have it all on CD's i am more bothered with the content on my iPod that i have paid for, the apps etc, i do have a Apple store local to me, but i wanted to ask here first so i can get some info & maybe ammunition increase i have to go & ask in the Apple store.

People must have changed computers & ported their iTunes content over, so there must be a way to do this ?

Any help or advice is appreciated.

Once again, i hope this is the relevant area to ask this advice, if not please can a mod or admin move it to the correct area.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: itunes & iPod on a different laptop*

This would be the best place to start:

iTunes: How to move your music to a new computer


----------



## baddie (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: itunes & iPod on a different laptop*

Ok thank you i will take a look at that.

I had seen something similar to that, but i just wanted to make sure, because it cannot be THAT simple with Apple around.


----------



## baddie (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: itunes & iPod on a different laptop*

It worked, easier than i expected !


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: itunes & iPod on a different laptop*

Glad you got it working!

Please mark this topic as [SOLVED] by using the thread tools.


----------

